# PS3 und das 3D-update



## Wolfmania (10. November 2010)

Moin, wollt mal wissen wie das nun mit der 3D-Tauglichkeit der PS3 ist: ist das dann so wie bei einem 3D-Spieler, wo man dann eine 3D-BluRay reinstecken kann ? Oder ist das nur für die Spiele ? Weiß da jemand mehr drüber ?


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

http://www.3dvision-...m-21-september/

Kurz: Seit Patch 3.5 spielt die PS3 3D-BluRays ab.


----------



## Wolfmania (10. November 2010)

ok danke !


----------

